# [Comment faire - iPhone] Afficher son numéro dans iTunes



## Frodon (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Si vous avez un "N/D" affiché dans iTunes en lieu et place du numéro de téléphone, voici la marche à suivre pour voir son numéro d'afficher:

Elements nécessaire:

- 1 iPhone
- 1 autre téléphone mobile acceptant une carte SIM de votre opérateur (Orange à priori)
- Votre carte SIM (évidemment)
- Votre numéro de téléphone iPhone

Marche à suivre:

1) Retirer la carte SIM de l'iPhone avec l'outil fourni avec l'iPhone
2) L'insérer dans l'autre téléphone
3) Dans l'autre téléphone, repérer le menu permettant de saisir "Mon numéros" ou "Mes numéros", sur les Sony Ericsson cela se trouve dans:

Contacts -> Options -> Mes numéros -> Mon numéro Mobile

4) Saisir votre numéro de téléphone et sélectionner "Enregistrer"
5) Eteindre votre autre téléphone
6) Retirer la carte SIM de ce dernier
7) Remettre la carte SIM dans l'iPhone
8) Après avoir entrer votre code PIN, appuyez et maintenez le bouton d'allumage de l'iPhone jusqu'à voir une glissière indiquant "Eteindre"
9) Faite glisser cette glissière
10) Une fois l'ecran totalement noir, appuyer et maintenez enfoncé le bouton d'allumage de l'iPhone jusqu'à voir le logo Apple apparaitre.
11) Une fois l'iPhone redémarré et le code PIN saisi, branché votre iPhone à votre ordinateur, et lancez iTunes (si necessaire)

Votre numéro devrait maintenant apparaitre dans iTunes.


----------



## whereismymind (30 Décembre 2007)

Merci, je pensais être le seul à qui ça prenait la tête !! Tu sais pourquoi il ne s'affiche pas d'ailleurs ? (simple curiosité)


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Merci, je pensais être le seul à qui ça prenait la tête !! Tu sais pourquoi il ne s'affiche pas d'ailleurs ? (simple curiosité)



Parce qu'il n'est pas enregistré dans la carte SIM par défaut, or l'iPhone le lit de la SIM, et iTunes le lit de l'iPhone. Donc si l'iPhone ne peut pas le trouver, iTunes ne pourra pas non plus.


----------



## tonio08 (1 Janvier 2008)

merci beaucoup pour cette explication


----------



## whereismymind (1 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Parce qu'il n'est pas enregistré dans la carte SIM par défaut, or l'iPhone le lit de la SIM, et iTunes le lit de l'iPhone. Donc si l'iPhone ne peut pas le trouver, iTunes ne pourra pas non plus.



Oui merci beaucoup, je testerai ça dès que je serai chez moi.


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2008)

Par contre ( mais je pinaille ) j'ai le numéro qui ne s'affiche pas en format correcte ..


----------



## gege91 (2 Janvier 2008)

je n'y arrive pas je n'ai qu'un nokia tout naze 2100:hein: ........


----------



## whereismymind (3 Janvier 2008)

Pour moi, la manipulation a fonctionné. Merci


----------



## Frodon (3 Janvier 2008)

gege91 a dit:


> je n'y arrive pas je n'ai qu'un nokia tout naze 2100:hein: ........



Malheureusement, seul l'iPhone est reconnu par iTunes.


----------



## greg42190 (27 Décembre 2008)

je n'ai pas de Sony Ericsson et j'aimerais savoir quelles autres possibilités a-t-on pour afficher le numéro de l'iPhone dans iTunes. Merci d'avance. (Des personnes m'ont proposé un lecteur de carte sim (je ne sais pas où m'en procurer)


----------



## asticotboy (28 Décembre 2008)

Petite question à 2 balles... Il est sensé s'afficher où, ce numéro ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2008)

Dans l'onglet résumé, sous le numéro de série


----------



## asticotboy (30 Décembre 2008)

Ok.
Alors moi j'ai comme un souci...
Il me manque un ligne, et la version me fait un peu flipper !


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ok.
> Alors moi j'ai comme un souci...
> Il me manque un ligne, et la version me fait un peu flipper !



C'est le numéro du firmware 2.2


----------



## mwa18 (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai acheter un iphone 4S en effectant la portabilité de mon numéro de mobile, j'ai donc eu un numéro de téléphone provisoire durant 2 semaines, et maintenant j'ai récupéré mon numéro (sans changer de carte sim), le soucis c'est que dans itunes dans l'onglet résumé, c'est mon numéro provisoir qui s'affiche et non mon numéro actuelle, et lorsque j'envoi des imessage, c'est le numéro provisoire qui s'affiche également. dans les info des mon compte apple store j'ai vérifié que ce soit bien mon numéro et non mon provisoire qui s'affiche, mais comment faire pour que l'iphone et itunes remplace mon numéro provisoire par mon numéro ? merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

(j'ai essayer la manip décrite plus haut avec le sony ericson, sans succès...


----------



## Patrick B (12 Février 2012)

mwa18 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheter un iphone 4S en effectant la portabilité de mon numéro de mobile, j'ai donc eu un numéro de téléphone provisoire durant 2 semaines, et maintenant j'ai récupéré mon numéro (sans changer de carte sim), le soucis c'est que dans itunes dans l'onglet résumé, c'est mon numéro provisoir qui s'affiche et non mon numéro actuelle, et lorsque j'envoi des imessage, c'est le numéro provisoire qui s'affiche également. dans les info des mon compte apple store j'ai vérifié que ce soit bien mon numéro et non mon provisoire qui s'affiche, mais comment faire pour que l'iphone et itunes remplace mon numéro provisoire par mon numéro ? merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
> 
> (j'ai essayer la manip décrite plus haut avec le sony ericson, sans succès...



Salut à toi.
Je viens de découvrir ton message alors que j'avais ouvert un nouveau post à ce sujet. J'ai exactement le même problème, mais à ce que je constate, tu n'as toujours pas eu de réponses. Si tu as trouvé depuis la solution, merci de m'en faire profiter. 
Cordialement
Patrick


----------

